# Rude Uber Driver = No tips



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

Take it from one that knows. I tip my Uber drivers and UberEats delivery people ALWAYS. I do this because I do both myself and I know the sting of just getting the empty "thank you" and getting nothing else. At minimum, I tip $3 for a flat rate trip of less than 2 miles, but normally max out to $7. The longest trip I have had is about 8 miles from where I live to Downtown, on the weekend, when traffic is not so bad. 

Anyway, on Sunday, I decided to head out. My first trip was with a female Uber driver. I have had plenty of lady drivers and they are all tipped the same, just like the male drivers. This driver was different from any driver I have had. She pulls up and she is on her headset having a full phone call. She does not say "Hi" or "How are you" or verifies who I am or such. I am completely ignored from where I live to the restaurant, which is about 5 miles away. I just sit there while she drives and she is on the phone for almost the last 1/2 mile to the destination. She does not apologize for anything. Which makes me instantly look at the $6 I was going to tip her and then look at her. 

She comes up on my destination and before I leave the vehicle, I inform her that I am also an Uber driver and I believe in tipping my drivers. I show her exactly what she was going to be tipped and she just look like her heart sank. I apologized because I felt bad and I know what this job is like, but it was ridiculous that she was on the phone the entire time of the ride without saying a single word to me, not even "Hello". This was the one time I did not tip an Uber driver and I feel absolutely horrible about it, but I would never get on the phone for an entire conversation while taking pax to their destination. Never.


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

Tips are generally in correlation to the level of service provided. If someone gives lousy service, they get a lousy tip...or none at all.

There is nothing wrong with NOT leaving a tip if the situation warrants it. If someone provides crappy service, why would you create an incentive to reinforce this behavior?

I never complain when I don't get a tip and I am always grateful and appreciative for every dollar someone hands me.

Don't feel bad for NOT rewarding bad service.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

Driving and Driven said:


> Tips are generally in correlation to the level of service provided. If someone gives lousy service, they get a lousy tip...or none at all.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with NOT leaving a tip if the situation warrants it. If someone provides crappy service, why would you create an incentive to reinforce this behavior?
> 
> ...


I still tip. The driver doesn't have to be Molly Sunshine, but they shouldn't be completely anti-social and doing something like she did.


----------



## Oscarthegrouch (Jun 14, 2016)

I wouldn't feel the least bit bad about not tipping her. Not even a hello, WTF!


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

its dangerous to be driving like she did. i would no way want to continue the ride with this driver........ but at the same time you can't really blame her too much because she has been trained by the typical uber pax.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Steven Ambrose said:


> Take it from one that knows. I tip my Uber drivers and UberEats delivery people ALWAYS. I do this because I do both myself and I know the sting of just getting the empty "thank you" and getting nothing else. At minimum, I tip $3 for a flat rate trip of less than 2 miles, but normally max out to $7. The longest trip I have had is about 8 miles from where I live to Downtown, on the weekend, when traffic is not so bad.
> 
> Anyway, on Sunday, I decided to head out. My first trip was with a female Uber driver. I have had plenty of lady drivers and they are all tipped the same, just like the male drivers. This driver was different from any driver I have had. She pulls up and she is on her headset having a full phone call. She does not say "Hi" or "How are you" or verifies who I am or such. I am completely ignored from where I live to the restaurant, which is about 5 miles away. I just sit there while she drives and she is on the phone for almost the last 1/2 mile to the destination. She does not apologize for anything. Which makes me instantly look at the $6 I was going to tip her and then look at her.
> 
> She comes up on my destination and before I leave the vehicle, I inform her that I am also an Uber driver and I believe in tipping my drivers. I show her exactly what she was going to be tipped and she just look like her heart sank. I apologized because I felt bad and I know what this job is like, but it was ridiculous that she was on the phone the entire time of the ride without saying a single word to me, not even "Hello". This was the one time I did not tip an Uber driver and I feel absolutely horrible about it, but I would never get on the phone for an entire conversation while taking pax to their destination. Never.


Well you didn't have to tell her


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Well you didn't have to tell her


Haha yea that was a bit cold blooded "I was going to give you wad of cash but nope, none for you!"


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> Haha yea that was a bit cold blooded "I was going to give you wad of cash but nope, none for you!"


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

freddieman said:


> its dangerous to be driving like she did. i would no way want to continue the ride with this driver........ but at the same time you can't really blame her too much because she has been trained by the typical uber pax.


----------



## PeterNorth (Apr 4, 2016)

You did the right thing; gratuity is a reward not a right. I have had plenty of rude waitresses/waiters that I never tipped cause they were complete jerks. 

A no-tip and a 1 star should have been given to this woman. We need people on the roads that want to be safe and courteous. All the bad drivers need to be wiped off the platform and the good drivers rewarded.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Well you didn't have to tell her


How would she know that she did wrong? I get some people don't care, but the language of money is universal and people tend to perk up when they hear it used.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

What were you expecting for 75% less than a cab?


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

Steven Ambrose said:


> Take it from one that knows. I tip my Uber drivers and UberEats delivery people ALWAYS. I do this because I do both myself and I know the sting of just getting the empty "thank you" and getting nothing else. At minimum, I tip $3 for a flat rate trip of less than 2 miles, but normally max out to $7. The longest trip I have had is about 8 miles from where I live to Downtown, on the weekend, when traffic is not so bad.
> 
> Anyway, on Sunday, I decided to head out. My first trip was with a female Uber driver. I have had plenty of lady drivers and they are all tipped the same, just like the male drivers. This driver was different from any driver I have had. She pulls up and she is on her headset having a full phone call. She does not say "Hi" or "How are you" or verifies who I am or such. I am completely ignored from where I live to the restaurant, which is about 5 miles away. I just sit there while she drives and she is on the phone for almost the last 1/2 mile to the destination. *She does not apologize for anything. * Which makes me instantly look at the $6 I was going to tip her and then look at her.
> 
> She comes up on my destination and before I leave the vehicle, I inform her that I am also an Uber driver and I believe in tipping my drivers. I show her exactly what she was going to be tipped and she just look like her heart sank. I apologized because I felt bad and I know what this job is like, but it was ridiculous that she was on the phone the entire time of the ride without saying a single word to me, not even "Hello". This was the one time I did not tip an Uber driver and I feel absolutely horrible about it, but I would never get on the phone for an entire conversation while taking pax to their destination. Never.


Customer service is not included, nor is it expected by Uber passengers.

Most people don't tip Uber drivers.

Some drivers have found that not providing customer service works best for them. 
They simply transport each passenger from point 'A' to point 'B', no frills, rather than providing normal customer service for 10 trips and only getting 1 or 2 tips.

Glad you had a little power trip out of showing her $6 along with your 'lesson'. 
That is one of the most fun things about money.


----------



## UberChix (Sep 15, 2016)

Steven Ambrose said:


> How would she know that she did wrong? I get some people don't care, but the language of money is universal and people tend to perk up when they hear it used.


 I think it's good that you told her. Staying off the phone when you're with a customer is pretty basic customer service, but maybe she didn't realize how unprofessional she was being. Hopefully you helped her.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

UberChix said:


> I think it's good that you told her. Staying off the phone when you're with a customer is pretty basic customer service, but maybe she didn't realize how unprofessional she was being. Hopefully you helped her.


I agree. I would have handled it precisely as you did.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberChix said:


> I think it's good that you told her. Staying off the phone when you're with a customer is pretty basic customer service, but maybe she didn't realize how unprofessional she was being. Hopefully you helped her.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

JimKE said:


> I agree. I would have handled it precisely as you did.


----------



## expoolman (Oct 7, 2015)

If she is trying to handle a personal situation of any kind I would feel more forgiving. If it's just gabbing then there really is no excuse for that.


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Jun 4, 2016)

UberChix said:


> I think it's good that you told her. Staying off the phone when you're with a customer is pretty basic customer service, but maybe she didn't realize how unprofessional she was being. Hopefully you helped her.


Yup. I've had a couple of calls come in while driving a pax. I just hit the "ignore" button and call them back later.

However, the other night Mom called. Since she's saved in my phone it shows "Mom" on my phone screen which is visible to my pax and also on my 8.4" entertainment center screen. So when Mom called, I hit ignore and then my pax insisted that I call her back! For some folks, you just don't ignore Mom.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

You shouldn't feel even a little bad about it 

That was just rude of her , I've only not tipped my uber driver a couple of times and it was because they weren't very good or very rude . 
Tips aren't for people not doing a good job


----------



## UberChix (Sep 15, 2016)

DrivingZiggy said:


> Yup. I've had a couple of calls come in while driving a pax. I just hit the "ignore" button and call them back later.
> 
> However, the other night Mom called. Since she's saved in my phone it shows "Mom" on my phone screen which is visible to my pax and also on my 8.4" entertainment center screen. So when Mom called, I hit ignore and then my pax insisted that I call her back! For some folks, you just don't ignore Mom.


Ha! The same exact thing happened to my husband. His passengers insisted that he called his Mom right back, on speakerphone, so they could talk to her too.

I also hit ignore when I get calls while driving. The only call I would answer is if my kids (teenagers) were to call since they know not to call while I'm working unless there is a real emergency. That would trump uber.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

UberChix said:


> Ha! The same exact thing happened to my husband. His passengers insisted that he called his Mom right back, on speakerphone, so they could talk to her too.
> 
> I also hit ignore when I get calls while driving. The only call I would answer is if my kids (teenagers) were to call since they know not to call while I'm working unless there is a real emergency. That would trump uber.


I've taken a call before but before I answer it I just apologize and say I'm really sorry I have to take this call or I've been waiting for this call all day , I'm going to have to take it I apologize . If you are taking an actual important call it's one thing it's a whole other thing If you're just chit chatting with someone


----------



## Elephant (Aug 29, 2016)

Generous rider doesn't care about service.They just enjoy on tipping.There are compassionate passenger who tip their driver seeing frustration of stressful driving job.


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

If the Uber passenger ignores the driver, that is just normal behavior. If the driver ignores the passenger, that's abnormal behavior. Just saying.

I agree with the OP, however. My attitude is that the driver should not be chit chatting on the telephone 100% of the time during a ride. That is a standard I hold to as a driver and as a passenger. If anything, there is the issue of distracted driving, so it is a potential safety issue.


----------



## uberLeshy (Oct 16, 2016)

Was she telemarketing on the side trying to sell duct cleaning?


----------



## Elephant (Aug 29, 2016)

Uber passenger should stop to expect too much from poor driver.


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

I don't think I'm rude, and I have received only 3 tips or 4 since I started roughly 8 months ago. Two tips I remember they were nice to get, and one I definitely remember because it was a large tip. One was a cookie which was fine by me, mmmmm $3.00 cookie. However I do not talk on the phone when I have passengers in my car. I do sometimes answer phone calls that I may think are a better employer calling about an application for a better paying job then Uber ( you'd be an idiot to not take such a call). In general getting out to open doors is now a rarity, but I'll do it on occasion. ( There are other reasons I don't get out and open doors in certain areas and times.) I find some passengers get pissy when I ask them if they are teh person I'm picking up, or if I talk to them at all sometimes, so I remember my training as a professional driver;" Greet your passenger, and from then on speak only when spoken to." As for asking the destination it should be visible to you once you let Uber central computer know you picked up you rider. Again from my mentors at another job, "You shouldn't have to ask them where they are going, and how to get there, you know already." I usually do ask just to make sure they didn't enter the wrong destination which has happened a few times. So far every passenger has gotten from A to B in a clean safe car as best as I can get them there. Again 3 or 4 tips in 8 months.

I have also been a passenger in Uber and Lyft and I've only had 1 driver who I didn't like but it's because they refused to return my property I left in their car after promising me that they would. I try to tip my drivers when I can and TBH I was always told by my Grandfather ( god rest his wonderful soul) to tip 15% or 20% or more if you want to for any service you pay for. I have found myself lately unable to tip drivers because I have no cash on me, or I have pocket change and I feel that would be insulting to tip someone 75 ¢, and I apologize for not being able to tip them.


----------



## ebrain (Oct 3, 2016)

I was frequent flyer flying every weekend tipping cab drivers $20 on a $70 fare (to and from airport). When I started using Uber it would cost me roughly $30 so I continued to tip $20 and noticed every driver was getting shocked (which was okay with me).

One morning I was running late so Uber driver came while I was still doing my breakfast. Sent text asking to please wait for 5 minutes I was finishing coffee. Told to my wife I was going to tip this guy extra for waiting extra 5 minutes but when I got out of the door driver was nowhere to be found. He had canceled as no show already and left. That is when I stopped giving tips. Started driving for Uber I realized how generous I had been for months to lots of drivers ;-)


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

Was she on time picking you up?
Did she get you from A to B without an issue?
Did she take the best route?
Was her car clean?
Was she clean?
Sure she could have said Hi Asked how you are.

but you turned into a typical pax that won't tip unless the dancing bear does all the tricks.
Shame on you!


----------



## Maksim (Nov 19, 2016)

Clean car interior, warm personality or at least making an effort and no obnoxious music on, gets a tip. 

Otherwise, does not.


----------



## Argantes (Dec 12, 2015)

After driving for 3+ years I don't expect a tip anymore, no matter how friendly and good the conversation between me and the pax went. Sometimes you'd be surprised the quietest person tips the best and other times you and the pax have a great convo and at the end no tip at all. I don't care for tips anymore and just try to be as friendly as I can like my parents taught me. 3+ years of driving and I can tell you the best tippers are the drug dealers  see nothing, say nothing.

I get it though, most people don't carry cash these days. Except when they have the cash to go to a weed dispensary or a strip club, sure then they seem to have all the cash they need, worthless scum.


----------



## Buckpasser (Sep 30, 2015)

I never accept calls when a pax in the car & lees than 3% of the frugal riders tip when I take Uber I always tip . I guess I've been lucky all good drivers


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

Argantes said:


> After driving for 3+ years I don't expect a tip anymore, no matter how friendly and good the conversation between me and the pax went. Sometimes you'd be surprised the quietest person tips the best and other times you and the pax have a great convo and at the end no tip at all. I don't care for tips anymore and just try to be as friendly as I can like my parents taught me. 3+ years of driving and I can tell you the best tippers are the drug dealers  see nothing, say nothing.
> 
> I get it though, most people don't carry cash these days. Except when they have the cash to go to a weed dispensary or a strip club, sure then they seem to have all the cash they need, worthless scum.


Don't buy that, I see a higher percentage of people paying with cash dropping cash into tip cups all the time, then tip uber drivers


----------



## EX_ (Jan 31, 2016)

Steven Ambrose said:


> She comes up on my destination and before I leave the vehicle, I inform her that I am also an Uber driver and I believe in tipping my drivers. I show her exactly what she was going to be tipped and she just look like her heart sank.


LOL! You actually showed her the money.


----------



## Skyblue6 (Nov 16, 2015)

Agent99 said:


> If the Uber passenger ignores the driver, that is just normal behavior. If the driver ignores the passenger, that's abnormal behavior. Just saying.


Op needs to get f'd. You are getting a cheap as chips service, just because she was busy and doesnt want to entertain u doesnt mean u should be a dick. i hope she rated u low.


----------



## uber strike (Jan 10, 2016)

Uber is not a service. Uber continues to discourage tipping. So much so that Uber riders are conditioned not to tip. This is the reason why Uber is known for it's terrible service and why many riders are loyal to Lyft.

Tips are so rare that there is no incentive to provide service. I threw out my first rider on Sat in over 2 years of driving. He asked me to turn my radio off. I told him i am listening to it. And when he mentioned star ratings, i told him i'm not in kindergarden i like money and pulled to the side and let him out my car. 

Btw, I never tip uber drivers that go out their way to provide service for a company that adamantly says they are not a service. I tip drivers that are just doing their job and get me home safe.

Also, as a driver always remember to give low ratings to non tipping riders. That way we know not to pick them up.


----------



## sillymako83 (Jan 10, 2016)

ebrain said:


> I was frequent flyer flying every weekend tipping cab drivers $20 on a $70 fare (to and from airport). When I started using Uber it would cost me roughly $30 so I continued to tip $20 and noticed every driver was getting shocked (which was okay with me).
> 
> One morning I was running late so Uber driver came while I was still doing my breakfast. Sent text asking to please wait for 5 minutes I was finishing coffee. Told to my wife I was going to tip this guy extra for waiting extra 5 minutes but when I got out of the door driver was nowhere to be found. He had canceled as no show already and left. That is when I stopped giving tips. Started driving for Uber I realized how generous I had been for months to lots of drivers ;-)


So.....You had a jet setter job that afforded you the ability to use cabs and tip about $180 every weekend and now you drive for Uber? Hmmm.
You were running late but had time to finish breakfast? Hmm.
There is a saying I learned growing up. Never show up late to work/school with a cup of coffee and an egg sandwich in your hand.


----------



## sillymako83 (Jan 10, 2016)

uber strike said:


> Uber is not a service. Uber continues to discourage tipping. So much so that Uber riders are conditioned not to tip. This is the reason why Uber is known for it's terrible service and why many riders are loyal to Lyft.
> 
> Tips are so rare that there is no incentive to provide service. I threw out my first rider on Sat in over 2 years of driving. He asked me to turn my radio off. I told him i am listening to it. And when he mentioned star ratings, i told him i'm not in kindergarden i like money and pulled to the side and let him out my car.
> 
> ...


I have never "tipped" because of service provided...good or bad...I ALWAYS hand over some extra cash to subsidize the insulting rates uber set in place and help compensate for the 98% of cheap Uber users.


----------



## sillymako83 (Jan 10, 2016)

Skyblue6 said:


> Op needs to get f'd. You are getting a cheap as chips service, just because she was busy and doesnt want to entertain u doesnt mean u should be a &%[email protected]!*. i hope she rated u low.


Ummm...guaranteed low rating. Lol


----------



## darkshy77 (Sep 28, 2015)

Steven Ambrose said:


> Take it from one that knows. I tip my Uber drivers and UberEats delivery people ALWAYS. I do this because I do both myself and I know the sting of just getting the empty "thank you" and getting nothing else. At minimum, I tip $3 for a flat rate trip of less than 2 miles, but normally max out to $7. The longest trip I have had is about 8 miles from where I live to Downtown, on the weekend, when traffic is not so bad.
> 
> Anyway, on Sunday, I decided to head out. My first trip was with a female Uber driver. I have had plenty of lady drivers and they are all tipped the same, just like the male drivers. This driver was different from any driver I have had. She pulls up and she is on her headset having a full phone call. She does not say "Hi" or "How are you" or verifies who I am or such. I am completely ignored from where I live to the restaurant, which is about 5 miles away. I just sit there while she drives and she is on the phone for almost the last 1/2 mile to the destination. She does not apologize for anything. Which makes me instantly look at the $6 I was going to tip her and then look at her.
> 
> She comes up on my destination and before I leave the vehicle, I inform her that I am also an Uber driver and I believe in tipping my drivers. I show her exactly what she was going to be tipped and she just look like her heart sank. I apologized because I felt bad and I know what this job is like, but it was ridiculous that she was on the phone the entire time of the ride without saying a single word to me, not even "Hello". This was the one time I did not tip an Uber driver and I feel absolutely horrible about it, but I would never get on the phone for an entire conversation while taking pax to their destination. Never.


So your want her to have the same small talk she had for the last 100 pax. Let me just uber great how much do you make. Is this your only job what do you do?


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

I have never taken an Uber yet. I have given over 6500 rides. I like to think I would always tip if I ever do get a ride. In this situation, I would not have mentioned I was considering tipping. I think the 5-star, leave a comment, like: 'As a driver myself, I am never on the phone and always greet my customers when I pick them up' is what I would have done. However, she may not even know she has access to 5 star comments.


----------



## sillymako83 (Jan 10, 2016)

Tip or don't tip. I don't care if you're a driver or not.
No need to give life lessons.
I can only speak to the rates in Tampa. An UberX is 1/3 the cost of a cab with surges as common as unicorns.
If this is not good enough then take a bus...or walk.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

El Janitor said:


> I don't think I'm rude, and I have received only 3 tips or 4 since I started roughly 8 months ago. Two tips I remember they were nice to get, and one I definitely remember because it was a large tip. One was a cookie which was fine by me, mmmmm $3.00 cookie. However I do not talk on the phone when I have passengers in my car. I do sometimes answer phone calls that I may think are a better employer calling about an application for a better paying job then Uber ( you'd be an idiot to not take such a call). In general getting out to open doors is now a rarity, but I'll do it on occasion. ( There are other reasons I don't get out and open doors in certain areas and times.) I find some passengers get pissy when I ask them if they are teh person I'm picking up, or if I talk to them at all sometimes, so I remember my training as a professional driver;" Greet your passenger, and from then on speak only when spoken to." As for asking the destination it should be visible to you once you let Uber central computer know you picked up you rider. Again from my mentors at another job, "You shouldn't have to ask them where they are going, and how to get there, you know already." I usually do ask just to make sure they didn't enter the wrong destination which has happened a few times. So far every passenger has gotten from A to B in a clean safe car as best as I can get them there. Again 3 or 4 tips in 8 months.
> 
> I have also been a passenger in Uber and Lyft and I've only had 1 driver who I didn't like but it's because they refused to return my property I left in their car after promising me that they would. I try to tip my drivers when I can and TBH I was always told by my Grandfather ( god rest his wonderful soul) to tip 15% or 20% or more if you want to for any service you pay for. I have found myself lately unable to tip drivers because I have no cash on me, or I have pocket change and I feel that would be insulting to tip someone 75 ¢, and I apologize for not being able to tip them.


"Refused to return property" and apparently you use the no cash excuse to not tip.

Typical pax.


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

Is it bad service if I say hi and then shut up while listening to music on my headphones for the entire ride. I will talk to pax who clearly want to engage me in conversation but I don't usually initiate first. Is this why I get 2% of my trips tipped?


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

Unless they are just seriously engaged in conversation with someone else, I would try to slip in a question to them about whether they are comfy with the climate control or need more heat/air within the first couple minutes. Showing a little concern for their comfort goes a long way. Drive smooth and don't rush. The customer gets charged the same whether you rush or not with upfront pricing. Rushing just cuts into your profits.


----------



## lala2016 (Aug 14, 2016)

ebrain said:


> I was frequent flyer flying every weekend tipping cab drivers $20 on a $70 fare (to and from airport). When I started using Uber it would cost me roughly $30 so I continued to tip $20 and noticed every driver was getting shocked (which was okay with me).
> 
> One morning I was running late so Uber driver came while I was still doing my breakfast. Sent text asking to please wait for 5 minutes I was finishing coffee. Told to my wife I was going to tip this guy extra for waiting extra 5 minutes but when I got out of the door driver was nowhere to be found. He had canceled as no show already and left. That is when I stopped giving tips. Started driving for Uber I realized how generous I had been for months to lots of drivers ;-)


Extra 5mins is a long time to wait =10mins total wait time. Did you tell the driver you will tip him big for waiting for you 10MINUTES? Do you wave a taxi on the street, ask them to wait 10mins so you can go back and finish breakfast?Take your coffee with you or better well, request Uber when you are ready. Uber is everywhere, Im sure if you had waited outside and requested one, it will arrive in 2mins. Gussh


----------



## u-Boat (Jan 4, 2016)

Driving and Driven said:


> Tips are generally in correlation to the level of service provided. If someone gives lousy service, they get a lousy tip...or none at all.


uBer drivers don't get tipped. Regardless of service level provided. uBer instructed riders from day one "NO NEED TO TIP". As a result, riders DO NOT TIP. I have a 4.94 rating and never get tipped. Why the hell is everyone talking about tips? They don't exist in uBer's world.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Steven Ambrose said:


> How would she know that she did wrong? I get some people don't care, but the language of money is universal and people tend to perk up when they hear it used.


Good fot you... i probably wouldnt have ... well honestly, had the balls to be so blunt about it. I would probably still have tipped, not nearly as much as i had planned. I may or may not have let her know that she lost out. Id loke to think i would have but.... i guess it would have depended upon my mood.

Id like to think i could use it as positive learnimg situation.

I have no problem with how you handled it... hopefully she turns it into a positive.


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

you want tips driving an uber?

You are SOL. Uber has convinced the pulic that the Social Norm=No Tipping. This is what actually drives tipping. It did lower the price point to make Uber more money. It's possible you wouldn't cut it in a more competitive market, and also benefited. However, when it comes to tips you are behind the 8-ball. 

Making a (good) tip-cup slightly increases your tips. This simulates the social norm effect. Those dollars that you folded and seeded into your own tip-cup, and that '5' and that '10' that you artfully placed among the dollars, look as if other people, members of the passenger's own social group have tipped. This will slightly increase your total tips. You may average $5-$10 in tips a day now. 

Having boobs slightly increases your tips. If you have boobs, try showing some cleavage and smiling. Better yet, learn how to serve a drink and upgrade to working at a bar instead.


----------



## Lost in the Ozone (Jul 13, 2016)

Isn't it illegal to drive '_distracted_', either talking or texting on the phone?
Why would you reward her with a tip when she's putting her life and you at risk?


----------



## t5contra (Dec 24, 2015)

I always tip regardless of car or who the driver is with the exception of one lyft driver.

She picked me up in a different car then what was in her profile. Had a full blown argument with some insurance rep while I am listening to the whole conversation because her phone is connected to Bluetooth. She was holding her gps in one hand while putting make up on with another. Also her passenger front seat was pushed all the way back and reclined almost to the max. I don't think she has any business driving anyone and should be kicked off. I think she had a 4.7 rating which was surprising .

Every other driver I've rated a 5 and tipped. Most are polite if not overly polite.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

ebrain said:


> guy extra for waiting extra 5 minutes but when I got out of the door driver was nowhere to be found


Sorry I have had too many Pax ask me to wait an extra 5 min and they take 10 and dont tip. If you werent ready you shouldnt have ordered a ride.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Skyblue6 said:


> Op needs to get f'd. You are getting a cheap as chips service, just because she was busy and doesnt want to entertain u doesnt mean u should be a &%[email protected]!*. i hope she rated u low.


He wasnt asking for mints and an aux cord. Just for her to be polite. If you cant acknowledge your pax at all you probably shouldnt be driving.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

u-Boat said:


> uBer drivers don't get tipped. Regardless of service level provided. uBer instructed riders from day one "NO NEED TO TIP". As a result, riders DO NOT TIP. I have a 4.94 rating and never get tipped. Why the hell is everyone talking about tips? They don't exist in uBer's world.


Speak for yourself, you either dont have a 4.94 or you drive very often. I dont get many tips but I probaly get one every 15 rides. If you never get a single tip you must not be very likeable


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

uberist said:


> Was she on time picking you up?
> Did she get you from A to B without an issue?
> Did she take the best route?
> Was her car clean?
> ...


Was she on time picking me up? No. She had difficulties finding where I was after I placed the building number in the text, although my address goes straight to the building number.

A to B? Well, if you count that she cut off a dump truck in traffic as safe, then yeah, I got to the restaurant okay.

Best route? Yeah, I would have taken the same route, without cutting off a vehicle to get there.

Was her car clean? I do not know what you define as clean. There was a car seat in the back with baby toys. If I had to go to the airport, I would have been unlucky because she had a lot of stuff piled up where a suit case would not fit.

Was she clean? Are you asking whether she Summer's Eve? I do not know. I did not get into that with her. Would you ask the same?

As for dancing bears, I do not ask for much. A simple "hi", "how are you", and just a little interest in the stranger in the back seat. You made a ton of assumptions about me, but after knowing the above questions with answers, what do you think?


----------



## EX_ (Jan 31, 2016)

Steven Ambrose said:


> Was she on time picking me up? No. She had difficulties finding where I was after I placed the building number in the text, although my address goes straight to the building number.
> 
> A to B? Well, if you count that she cut off a dump truck in traffic as safe, then yeah, I got to the restaurant okay.
> 
> ...


Pobody's Nerfect. 
*¯\_(ツ)_/¯*


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> He wasnt asking for mints and an aux cord. Just for her to be polite. If you cant acknowledge your pax at all you probably shouldnt be driving.


I guess asking for someone to be polite is asking for too damn much..... Sad world we live in.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Well you didn't have to tell her


tohunt, telling her was the best thing he could've done for her!

Hats off OP!


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

Steven Ambrose said:


> Was she on time picking me up? No. She had difficulties finding where I was after I placed the building number in the text, although my address goes straight to the building number.
> 
> A to B? Well, if you count that she cut off a dump truck in traffic as safe, then yeah, I got to the restaurant okay.
> 
> ...


You mentioned none of this in your original post,

You just seemed overly upset because she was on the phone for "almost half a mile" out of five and did not talk to you.
clean you don't have to "trump" her to see that she appears clean.

Only a dump truck? Come on as long as your adding details make it a train after crashing the gates to get away from kids she ran over...

So now we know she's a mother out hustling to feed her kids, the look on her face when you didn't tip and waved those six dollars in front of her face, likely because she could have used it to feed her hungry kids or buy a Xmas present.

Again shame on you.


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

u-Boat said:


> uBer drivers don't get tipped. Regardless of service level provided. uBer instructed riders from day one "NO NEED TO TIP". As a result, riders DO NOT TIP. I have a 4.94 rating and never get tipped. Why the hell is everyone talking about tips? They don't exist in uBer's world.


I made $45 in tips yesterday, so...


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Steven Ambrose said:


> Take it from one that knows. I tip my Uber drivers and UberEats delivery people ALWAYS. I do this because I do both myself and I know the sting of just getting the empty "thank you" and getting nothing else. At minimum, I tip $3 for a flat rate trip of less than 2 miles, but normally max out to $7. The longest trip I have had is about 8 miles from where I live to Downtown, on the weekend, when traffic is not so bad.
> 
> Anyway, on Sunday, I decided to head out. My first trip was with a female Uber driver. I have had plenty of lady drivers and they are all tipped the same, just like the male drivers. This driver was different from any driver I have had. She pulls up and she is on her headset having a full phone call. She does not say "Hi" or "How are you" or verifies who I am or such. I am completely ignored from where I live to the restaurant, which is about 5 miles away. I just sit there while she drives and she is on the phone for almost the last 1/2 mile to the destination. She does not apologize for anything. Which makes me instantly look at the $6 I was going to tip her and then look at her.
> 
> She comes up on my destination and before I leave the vehicle, I inform her that I am also an Uber driver and I believe in tipping my drivers. I show her exactly what she was going to be tipped and she just look like her heart sank. I apologized because I felt bad and I know what this job is like, but it was ridiculous that she was on the phone the entire time of the ride without saying a single word to me, not even "Hello". This was the one time I did not tip an Uber driver and I feel absolutely horrible about it, but I would never get on the phone for an entire conversation while taking pax to their destination. Never.


Just ride with them without telling them that your also a driver. Tip them as if you were just a pax only and see their reaction. i saw pax give me $20 tips and if i rode in an uber as a pax--i would choose a far away location at a big surge to see how happy a driver would be--and even then I would still tip. I had pax know i was taking them at 400% primetime and yet they still tipped me--but bro I totally understand where your coming from with her on the phone the entire time. That is just bad and pax will keep giving her lower ratings when they see that.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Its DID HE DIED and not DID HE DIE.


----------



## u-Boat (Jan 4, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Speak for yourself, you either dont have a 4.94 or you drive very often. I dont get many tips but I probaly get one every 15 rides. If you never get a single tip you must not be very likeable


Thanks Captain Obvious. 1 outta 15? You must not be very likeable either.

Of course I get tips. As do most drivers. But not frequently enough due to uBer's "NO NEED TO TIP" policy and NO TIP OPTION.


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

Steven Ambrose said:


> Take it from one that knows. I tip my Uber drivers and UberEats delivery people ALWAYS. I do this because I do both myself and I know the sting of just getting the empty "thank you" and getting nothing else. At minimum, I tip $3 for a flat rate trip of less than 2 miles, but normally max out to $7. The longest trip I have had is about 8 miles from where I live to Downtown, on the weekend, when traffic is not so bad.
> 
> Anyway, on Sunday, I decided to head out. My first trip was with a female Uber driver. I have had plenty of lady drivers and they are all tipped the same, just like the male drivers. This driver was different from any driver I have had. She pulls up and she is on her headset having a full phone call. She does not say "Hi" or "How are you" or verifies who I am or such. I am completely ignored from where I live to the restaurant, which is about 5 miles away. I just sit there while she drives and she is on the phone for almost the last 1/2 mile to the destination. She does not apologize for anything. Which makes me instantly look at the $6 I was going to tip her and then look at her.
> 
> She comes up on my destination and before I leave the vehicle, I inform her that I am also an Uber driver and I believe in tipping my drivers. I show her exactly what she was going to be tipped and she just look like her heart sank. I apologized because I felt bad and I know what this job is like, but it was ridiculous that she was on the phone the entire time of the ride without saying a single word to me, not even "Hello". This was the one time I did not tip an Uber driver and I feel absolutely horrible about it, but I would never get on the phone for an entire conversation while taking pax to their destination. Never.


I am confused. She was on the phone for just the last half-mile or for the entire ride? It says both.


----------



## u-Boat (Jan 4, 2016)

Driving and Driven said:


> I made $45 in tips yesterday, so...


Wow a whopping $45 huh?

Go drive a taxicab for a weekend. Then drive uBer X for a weekend. Then compare the tips you made for both. It won't even be close I promise.

My point was directed at uBer's "NO NEED TO TIP" policy and their corresponding low rates. They either need to add a tip option or allow drivers to set their own rates.


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

Agent99 said:


> I am confused. She was on the phone for just the last half-mile or for the entire ride?


Yeah that's what it's says "almost the last half mIle out of five ...Smh at OP


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> "Refused to return property" and apparently you use the no cash excuse to not tip.
> 
> Typical pax.


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

u-Boat said:


> Wow a whopping $45 huh?
> 
> Go drive a taxicab for a weekend. Then drive uBer X for a weekend. Then compare the tips you made for both. It won't even be close I promise.
> 
> My point was directed at uBer's "NO NEED TO TIP" policy and their corresponding low rates. They either need to add a tip option or allow drivers to set their own rates.


If I drove a taxicab, I'd have to use all those tips to pay the exorbitant fees and insurance to which taxicab drivers are subject.

The only thing accurate in your statement is that you are confused.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

Agent99 said:


> I am confused. She was on the phone for just the last half-mile or for the entire ride? It says both.


She was on the phone until we were the last 1/2 mile of the trip.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

t5contra said:


> I always tip regardless of car or who the driver is with the exception of one lyft driver.
> 
> She picked me up in a different car then what was in her profile. Had a full blown argument with some insurance rep while I am listening to the whole conversation because her phone is connected to Bluetooth. She was holding her gps in one hand while putting make up on with another. Also her passenger front seat was pushed all the way back and reclined almost to the max. I don't think she has any business driving anyone and should be kicked off. I think she had a 4.7 rating which was surprising .
> 
> Every other driver I've rated a 5 and tipped. Most are polite if not overly polite.


Re the car seat--maybe someone sat in the front and she forgot to move it. Why not just ask to move it forward?


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

I would have stopped at the part where she picked you up in a different vehicle than what was on her register.

That's a huge red flag for me.


----------



## Uberverse1 (Nov 17, 2016)

She is a danger to herself, her passengers, other drivers and frankly to Uber. Report this behavior. It is very dangerous. If I had a driver put on headphones I would tell them to take them off immediately. A tip ? Here's a TIP: driving is a very dangerous and scary affair many times. Anything that distracts you is something that should be removed from the equation.


----------



## u-Boat (Jan 4, 2016)

Driving and Driven said:


> If I drove a taxicab, I'd have to use all those tips to pay the exorbitant fees and insurance to which taxicab drivers are subject.
> 
> The only thing accurate in your statement is that you are confused.


You might want to get used to paying those exorbitant insurance premiums. TNC insurance will steadily increase and become mandatory everywhere soon enough.

No confusion on my part. I know exactly who is screwing over drivers. It's both Govt overreach AND uBer's greed.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I must agree on the dissatisfaction with the lack of acknowledgement. There _*might*_ be a case for a flat due solely to that. I do not know the law in Florida or St. Petersburg, but in the District of Columbia and Maryland, yakking on a hands-free is legal. The law in Virginia is silent, although some police have made the case for "Full Time and Attention" in specific cases. I do not like the yakking on the hands free, but I tolerate it, as it is legal. If they are yakking on a hand held, I ask if they plan to hang up before transporting me. If I get a smart answer, I get right back out of the car. If they start yakking on a hand-held during the trip, I will give them a minute to say that they will call back. If that is not forthcoming, I tell them to stop the car and I get out of the car.


----------



## DenverLadee (Jun 14, 2016)

Steven Ambrose said:


> I still tip. The driver doesn't have to be Molly Sunshine, but they shouldn't be completely anti-social and doing something like she did.


I think its totally unprofessional of her to be on the phone when she has a passenger in her car. It is also a safety issue. Even if she was using a Bluetooth headset, she is still being distracted by her conversation.


----------



## u-Boat (Jan 4, 2016)

I personally would never take or make a call while a rider was in my vehicle. It's rude, disrespectful, inconsiderate and unsafe. However, the fact that other uBer drivers would do that is not surprising. Between bottom of the barrel rates and NO TIPPING POLICY/OPTION, uber has created a culture where many drivers lack the proper monetary incentive to provide good service.


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

We are supposed to be tipped 15-20% of the Fare. 
Each trip.


----------



## ebrain (Oct 3, 2016)

lala2016 said:


> Extra 5mins is a long time to wait =10mins total wait time. Did you tell the driver you will tip him big for waiting for you 10MINUTES? Do you wave a taxi on the street, ask them to wait 10mins so you can go back and finish breakfast?Take your coffee with you or better well, request Uber when you are ready. Uber is everywhere, Im sure if you had waited outside and requested one, it will arrive in 2mins. Gussh


I was not experienced rider at that time, and did not know about 5 minutes wait rule. Msg i sent when driver arrived, and he left right after 5 minutes after arrival. If I knew about 5 minutes rule I would have handled it differently (by going out and talking to him, mentioning tip etc.)


----------



## ebrain (Oct 3, 2016)

sillymako83 said:


> So.....You had a jet setter job that afforded you the ability to use cabs and tip about $180 every weekend and now you drive for Uber?


Yes. Was doing IT consulting making $118 per hour. Have quit that job and own my own software company now. Doing Uber because i have some other ideas around ride sharing platforms. Need to expand vision: Not everyone does Uber for money.



> You were running late but had time to finish breakfast? Hmm.


I was running late not from flight but from my scheduled Uber pickup time.



> There is a saying I learned growing up. Never show up late to work/school with a cup of coffee and an egg sandwich in your hand.


I would have handled it differently by going out and talking to driver but i did not know about 5 minutes rule at that time, and food I don't take to cars.


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

uber strike said:


> Tips are so rare that there is no incentive to provide service. I threw out my first rider on Sat in over 2 years of driving. He asked me to turn my radio off. I told him i am listening to it. And when he mentioned star ratings, i told him i'm not in kindergarden i like money and pulled to the side and let him out my car.


Well gee, with an attitude like yours I wonder why "tips are so rare." See, I actually drive to make money. After verifying the rider and their destination, the first thing that I tell the pax is to let me know if I can adjust the temperature or the music to make them more comfortable. Oh, and I get tipped. A lot.


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

Blackout 702 said:


> Oh, and I get tipped. A lot.


you are an outlier.

Most people get about a couple tips a day, on average.


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

simpsonsverytall said:


> you are an outlier.
> 
> Most people get about a couple tips a day, on average.


You may have missed the part where I don't kick riders out of my vehicle for asking me to turn off the music. If that makes me an "outlier" then I think I've figured out why some people don't get tipped.


----------



## ebrain (Oct 3, 2016)

Blackout 702 said:


> You may have missed the part where I don't kick riders out of my vehicle for asking me to turn off the music. If that makes me an "outlier" then I think I've figured out why some people don't get tipped.


You cannot win this argument about tips. Less than 2 percent tip no matter how good your vehicle or the quality of service is. Even a guy driving Tesla Model S doing Uber X had same conclusion. You might be getting tips from Uber for posting on these forums not pax riding in your vehicle .. lol


----------



## ebrain (Oct 3, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Sorry I have had too many Pax ask me to wait an extra 5 min and they take 10 and dont tip. If you werent ready you shouldnt have ordered a ride.


It was scheduled ride at 4:15am. I was not experienced at that time about 5 minutes rule otherwise it would have been better to go out talk to driver and give him tip upfront for waiting. Did not know he was going to cancel


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

ebrain said:


> You cannot win this argument about tips. Less than 2 percent tip no matter how good your vehicle or the quality of service is. Even a guy driving Tesla Model S doing Uber X had same conclusion. You might be getting tips from Uber for posting on these forums not pax riding in your vehicle .. lol


That's too funny. I'm a shill because I make tips. Let's see, I drive a nice vehicle, I keep it in immaculate condition, I'm friendly and polite, and I actually give a crap about doing a good job and taking excellent care of my passengers. This past weekend my tips went from the typical one out of four or five riders to one out of three. My best tip so far was $100 for a $25 fare, and my best tip this weekend was $20 for a $15 fare.

So I'm a liar because... what? I do better than you do? Is your view of the world so fragile?


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

Blackout 702 said:


> That's too funny. I'm a shill because I make tips. Let's see, I drive a nice vehicle, I keep it in immaculate condition, I'm friendly and polite, and I actually give a crap about doing a good job and taking excellent care of my passengers. This past weekend my tips went from the typical one out of four or five riders to one out of three. My best tip so far was $100 for a $25 fare, and my best tip this weekend was $20 for a $15 fare.
> 
> So I'm a liar because... what? I do better than you do? Is your view of the world so fragile?


I hope to get you as a driver one day because I would love to experience what you do and see a professional do his thing.

(And that's not sarcasm. That's respect. I would love to make one out of three.)

Good job.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

uberist said:


> You mentioned none of this in your original post,
> 
> You just seemed overly upset because she was on the phone for "almost half a mile" out of five and did not talk to you.
> clean you don't have to "trump" her to see that she appears clean.
> ...


Did any of it really matter? I think you missed the point. I think you need to go on Wheel of Fortune and buy a vowel for how off topic you took this.


----------



## YorkieLover (Aug 28, 2016)

Driving and Driven said:


> I made $45 in tips yesterday, so...


I made $100 in tips today driving for Lyft.


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

Driving and Driven said:


> I hope to get you as a driver one day because I would love to experience what you do and see a professional do his thing.
> 
> (And that's not sarcasm. That's respect. I would love to make one out of three.)
> 
> Good job.


Thank you. I appreciate that. I recognize that a big part of why I do so well is the city that I live in, but I just read an article about the 10 best cities to be an Uber driver, and Las Vegas wasn't even mentioned. That means that there are at least 10 other cities where Uber drivers have the ability to earn even better than I do.

Here's what I do in a nutshell.

I drive a nice vehicle. It's a few years old and it doesn't qualify for Select (or Black or whatever the best service is called in your market), but it looks good and I take very good care of it. I had the paint touched up when I bought it so it looks almost brand new, and I had new tires and rims put on it. I know that it doesn't make sense to spend a couple of thousand dollars extra on a vehicle that's only going to earn you 80 cents a mile, but it's my personal vehicle and I did all of this before I even started driving for Uber.

Besides looking good, it is immaculate inside. Again, I would do this anyway as I like a clean ride, but when a passenger gets in my vehicle they are impressed, and they tell me so. I don't have a single personal item in view other than my coffee cup. The upholstery is spotless, the carpet is vacuumed, the windows are perfectly clean, and it smells nice. It's like getting into a show car, and the effort is appreciated.

Next, my appearance is way above average. I actually wear a dress shirt and a tie and polished leather shoes. Why would I bother dressing like that if I'm just an Uber driver? Ask my passengers who tip me so well. I am clean cut, freshly shaved, and my hair is combed and conservative in style. I have no visible piercings or tattoos.

I make an effort to communicate with my passengers before picking them up. I call to make sure that I will be where they expect me, and on the phone my voice is pleasant and respectful. From the first contact I show that I am making every effort to take care of them.

When I arrive to pick them up, I step out, greet them, and open the door. They have a chance to see me, my vehicle, my respectful attitude, and my willingness to take care of them from the start. If they have baggage I open the back and load it for them. If they need the back row of seats I give them access so they don't have to fumble with unfamiliar controls, saying something like, "Let me take care of that for you, sir." Always quick, always with a smile.

Once in the vehicle I verify their destination, and the first thing I say after that is "Please let me know if I can adjust the temperature or the music to make you more comfortable." The radio is already playing soft jazz or easy popular music depending on how they look as I am driving up to them.

My phone is in a holder so I am not fumbling with it. I don't have a bluetooth device in my ear and I don't take phone calls when I'm driving so I am not distracted. I am ready to answer questions or make light conversation if the passenger wishes to so engage. If I see them looking at my phone (which displays the route we're driving), I say something like, "The quickest route would be to take the freeway, but if you'd like to see more of the town we can drive right up the Strip. Of course that way there will be a lot of stop lights, but whichever way you prefer." That sets their mind at ease about the route that I am taking.

I am a safe, attentive, and polite driver. I am courteous to other drivers and even make jokes when another driver is being rude. Passengers appreciate that their driver does not get angry or stressed over such things. During the ride I take their cue regarding conversation. I am a verbal chameleon. I can talk pop culture, politics, or current events. If they bring up a subject that I am unfamiliar with, I am honest and deferential. Most rides in my town are relatively short, but even longer rides may be made with a nice conversation or in complete silence. Regardless, the experience is dictated by the passenger.

Upon arriving at the destination, I remind the passenger to make sure they have their cell phone and any other items they brought with them. As we pull up to the curb, I say, "Let me get your door for you," and I get out quickly and open their door before they even have a chance to open it themselves. I open the back and line their bags up on the sidewalk if there are any, and I stand by while they gather their belongings.

A female passenger will usually hand me a tip and thank me for my service. A male passenger will say something like "Have a great rest of your day," and palm me a bill while shaking my hand. I have no idea why men do this, but it's very much a guy thing. While they are still nearby I make a quick scan of the interior of the vehicle to make sure that there are no personal items left behind and that everything still looks good, straightening the floor mats, etc. After I close the doors I take a microfiber cloth that I keep in my diver's side door pocket and I wipe the fingerprints off of the doors and handles.

There's no gum, no mints, no bottled water, and no aux cord. There is a small, discrete sign attached to the dash that says "Tips are not included in the fare and are therefore greatly appreciated." No smiley face emojis, no cutesy pictures of The World's Most Interesting Man, no illuminated tip jar, no signs on the back of the head rests.

It is an easy and pleasant routine, and it works. If you think all of this is way too much effort for an Uber passenger, then there's a clue why I'm called an "outlier" by those who believe me, and a "shill" by those who don't. I'm driving to make money, and I do.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

Look, the deal is, I tip. I am not a troll, I have been here for a while. I made a note of something that occurred. I want other Uber drivers to critique me of my driving and other things when they are in the passenger side of things. I did this to the woman that had to get me where I needed to go. I tip, always, but she did not earn this tip. I apologize to those that feign ignorance and offensiveness to this whole thing, but I just did not feel it was right that she stayed on her phone for more than 3/4 of the trip. If you think she should have been tipped no matter what, then you have really lowered the bar on what you expect out of people, period.


----------



## Travis -k (Sep 11, 2016)

Keep up the good work!

Not tipping is the tight thing too do.

You deserve that womans full attention, she should have lied to you and told you how handsome and interesting you are as well.

In our rush to get you cheap rides we have failed to properly brain wash all the new drivers.

You did her a favor teaching her a lesson as you did.


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

Blackout 702 said:


> Thank you. I appreciate that. I recognize that a big part of why I do so well is the city that I live in, but I just read an article about the 10 best cities to be an Uber driver, and Las Vegas wasn't even mentioned. That means that there are at least 10 other cities where Uber drivers have the ability to earn even better than I do.
> 
> Here's what I do in a nutshell.
> 
> ...


Holy cow. Every aspect of your drive is virtually identical to mine with the one exception that I do not jump out to open the door for them. I DO jump out to assist with any luggage. I obviously need to start opening doors for people as well.


----------



## Travis -k (Sep 11, 2016)

Steven Ambrose said:


> story 1. I just sit there while she drives and she is on the phone for almost the last 1/2 mile to the destination.
> 
> Story 2. I just did not feel it was right that she stayed on her phone for more than 3/4 of the trip.


So which is it? Your story has changed


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

Travis -k said:


> So which is it? Your story has changed


Technically, if the trip were just under two-thirds of a mile or less, both item 1. and item 2. could both be true.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

Travis -k said:


> Keep up the good work!
> 
> Not tipping is the tight thing too do.
> 
> ...


Dude, you are full of yourself. I couldn't care less if she complimented me on anything at all. I didn't swing her way, but if she would have said "Hi", then I could have been fine with that. She made zero connection. I did not even get a "Hello". That is like you standing in a line at the grocery store and someone says "Hello" and you just turn your nose up and say nothing to them. It is rude, hostile, and petty. How much energy does it take to say "Hello" to someone? You say it to almost every phone call you get..... Is it so hard when the "hello" comes with money. I am not demanding for much here. I am sure riders demand the sun and the moon. I know this. I am just asking for a "Hello" and I did not even get that.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

Travis -k said:


> So which is it? Your story has changed


My story has not changed.... You just wish to find fault with someone where there is none. Want to be on my ignore list, you are getting close to achieving that goal.


----------



## Travis -k (Sep 11, 2016)

Driving and Driven said:


> Technically, if the trip were just under two-thirds of a mile or less, both item 1. and item 2. could both be true.


Sorry he stated the trip was 5 miles


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

Travis -k said:


> Sorry he stated the trip was 5 miles


Sorry, I am him. I started this thread and I am NOT a troll. My itchy finger is getting quick to that ignore button. Pull me away, Stella..... It is about to get uncomfortable on this message board.


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

Travis -k said:


> Sorry he stated the trip was 5 miles


Well, at least he knows how to use punctuation.


----------



## Travis -k (Sep 11, 2016)

Driving and Driven said:


> Technically, if the trip were just under two-thirds of a mile or less, both item 1. and item 2. could both be true.


Sorry he stated the trip was 5 miles
"which is about 5 miles away"


----------



## Travis -k (Sep 11, 2016)

Driving and Driven said:


> Well, at least he knows how to use punctuation.


OH, you got me the punctuation police... ouch! How will I go on?


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

Travis -k said:


> OH, you got me the punctuation police... ouch! How will I go on?


I'm really hoping you don't. There is really no point.


----------



## Travis -k (Sep 11, 2016)

Thanks for reminding me about the ignore button.

BYE!


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

Travis -k said:


> Thabks for reminding me about the ignore button.
> 
> BYE!


Awesome. Thank you.


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

Steven Ambrose said:


> Look, as fun as a sparring match between two men, Driving and Driven and Travis - k, over what I posted, can we stick to what I discussed on this, instead of a pissing match? I respect what you are both have to say, but it sort of diverts off the topic. Far be it from me to get in the middle of well organized pissing contest, but before I do, I just wanted to place what I stated out there. Thanks and good day.


I said my piece already. Essentially, vote with your dollars. Don't reward bad service.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

Driving and Driven said:


> I said my piece already. Essentially, vote with your dollars. Don't reward bad service.


I try to reward those that deserve it. I do not place the bar that high. Seems pointless to go that route.


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

Driving and Driven said:


> Holy cow. Every aspect of your drive is virtually identical to mine with the one exception that I do not jump out to open the door for them. I DO jump out to assist with any luggage. I obviously need to start opening doors for people as well.


Lol, insert "Not sure if sarcasm" meme but it's all good.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

ebrain said:


> mentioning tip


That will not cut it. If you read enough of these boards, you will learn that there are more than a few drivers here to whom passengers promised tips then did not come across when it was time for that. Words are cheap, literally and figuratively. In my years in this business, I have had more than one passenger promise a financial reward and not have him come across at the Time of Reckoning. I have had even more promise big buck-Os and come across with a _*WHOLE FIFTY CENTS*_, (wow, can I really keep the WHOLE fifty cents?) at the Time of Reckoning.

Better: Throw the cash on the front seat. If the driver does not like it, he can give it back.

One more thing: It takes getting burned only once for a driver to learn to translate a passenger's "few" or "five" minutes to "twenty minutes minimum". This means that if you offer me a dollar or two, tell me that you will be out in "a few" or "five" minutes, I will give you back that one or two dollars and tell you to summon a ride when you are ready to take it.

If ever you have had a job that pays by the hour, that means that you know that your time is worth money. Mine is, as well.


----------



## thesatanicmechanic (Nov 5, 2016)

Blackout 702 said:


> Thank you. I appreciate that. I recognize that a big part of why I do so well is the city that I live in, but I just read an article about the 10 best cities to be an Uber driver, and Las Vegas wasn't even mentioned. That means that there are at least 10 other cities where Uber drivers have the ability to earn even better than I do.
> 
> Here's what I do in a nutshell.
> 
> ...


Holy crap I'd say you are an outlier. that's car service treatment at uberX prices. personally, I'd love to get you as a driver the next time I'm in Vegas.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

u-Boat said:


> I personally would never take or make a call while a rider was in my vehicle. It's rude, disrespectful, inconsiderate and unsafe. However, the fact that other uBer drivers would do that is not surprising. Between bottom of the barrel rates and NO TIPPING POLICY/OPTION, uber has created a culture where many drivers lack the proper monetary incentive to provide good service.


If it's mom or SO I answer with "I'm driving a customer. Is this an emergency or can I call you back?"

Never has been. But if it was the pax is getting ditched anyway. However, so far they say no, I say bye and tell the pax "Sorry, but that was my mom, and she's having some health issues, so I have to answer when she calls."

They ALWAYS say "No problem, hey its your mom."


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

thesatanicmechanic said:


> Holy crap I'd say you are an outlier. that's car service treatment at uberX prices. personally, I'd love to get you as a driver the next time I'm in Vegas.


Exactly my point. It's little effort for me, and the customers are impressed so they tip. I'm already making good money and the tips are icing on the cake. Everyone goes on and on about how little money they make and yet a little extra service is seen as impressive. What's the disconnect here?


----------



## thesatanicmechanic (Nov 5, 2016)

Blackout 702 said:


> Exactly my point. It's little effort for me, and the customers are impressed so they tip. I'm already making good money and the tips are icing on the cake. Everyone goes on and on about how little money they make and yet a little extra service is seen as impressive. What's the disconnect here?


Hospitality centric climate is key for your circumstances I believe. This is a banking town chock full of middle management salaried workers. With an abysmal mile/min rate (.75/.15). I operate an extremely clean 2011 Prius. It's red, which helps with visibility, I'm always wearing a shirt with a collar and clean shaven, which helps with presentation. I'm a native, unusual for a gen-x white college educated male around here. That gets me appreciated for my ability to deliver pax without using nav most of the time. Only operate during surge times though, and even then, this is part time for me. 5-15 hrs. a week typically. my hourly wage expectations are modest, >$15/hr, and that is only reliable doing this part time, during surge. From what I can gather, my tip rate is spectacular for an X driver in these parts, about 10%. Don't believe there is any more I can wring out of it driving the ubiquitous X Prius.


----------



## AllanJ (Jun 30, 2016)

Blackout 702 said:


> ...Here's what I do in a nutshell.
> 
> I drive a nice vehicle. It's a few years old and it doesn't qualify for Select (or Black or whatever the best service is called in your market), but it looks good and I take very good care of it. I had the paint touched up when I bought it so it looks almost brand new, and I had new tires and rims put on it. I know that it doesn't make sense to spend a couple of thousand dollars extra on a vehicle that's only going to earn you 80 cents a mile, but it's my personal vehicle and I did all of this before I even started driving for Uber....


We have very similar approaches, and I agree it does pay off. I keep the car spotless and perfectly maintained. I never wear jeans and always wear a collared shirt. Today's papers and the weeklies are always stowed neatly in the seat pockets. I keep my food and drink in a discreet, easily stowed cooler purse.

To and from the airport, I handle or offer to handle their luggage. Before leaving the airport, I advise on traffic and shortcuts and let them decide. Sometimes this costs me a few dollars from Uber, but the tip makes up for it usually. Or, it doesn't. but I know they have gotten a good experience. Maybe they will tip the next driver.

If they want conversation, they get it. If they don't, I pretend they don't exist.

If I pick up someone from a grocery store or mall, I help carry their goods to the front door (instant $5-$10, usually, or maybe just a buck). One lady I often drive to the hospital, I get her in her wheelchair and wheel her inside to admissions, or wheel her up her ramp onto her porch at home. She gave me an apple pie last week, homemade. I would have preferred $10 but, hey......

To me, this is just being a good person. Who wants to ride with a slob? In a dirty car? Why would I not wheel Mrs Smith to her door or the admitting station?

Now, this may sound like Pollyanna. Trust me, though, I am acutely aware of every ticking minute, and I want nothing more than to be back out on the clock. And I am absolutely a Point A to Point B driver... I don't give out mints, candy, gum, water, AUX cords, charging stations, all that crap. But it _*is *_a customer service job, and if you don't fold that into the job, you probably won't much like it and you won't get many tips (the two go hand in hand).


----------



## uber strike (Jan 10, 2016)

Blackout 702 said:


> Well gee, with an attitude like yours I wonder why "tips are so rare." See, I actually drive to make money. After verifying the rider and their destination, the first thing that I tell the pax is to let me know if I can adjust the temperature or the music to make them more comfortable. Oh, and I get tipped. A lot.


The attitude is not mine. The attitude comes from the top. Uber tells your customer that you are not worthy of a freewill offering. That is why i hate uber and that is why i hate my uber pax and treat them like crap. I even keep lost items now. Go to my You tube channel i'm going to upload my latest video on finding tips in my backseat. My channel is "Suberman". Go to browse channels and then search....


----------



## Speedyracer (Aug 17, 2016)

t5contra said:


> I always tip regardless of car or who the driver is with the exception of one lyft driver.
> 
> She picked me up in a different car then what was in her profile. Had a full blown argument with some insurance rep while I am listening to the whole conversation because her phone is connected to Bluetooth. She was holding her gps in one hand while putting make up on with another. Also her passenger front seat was pushed all the way back and reclined almost to the max. I don't think she has any business driving anyone and should be kicked off. I think she had a 4.7 rating which was surprising .
> 
> Every other driver I've rated a 5 and tipped. Most are polite if not overly polite.


Some things pax may not know... Uber will at times when it is busy send rides before we even finish the ride we are on. So there may not be time to check the car between every ride. If the ride is uncomfortable... Like the seat being too far back. Please say something to us. 99% will fix it immediately and apologize. Some pax actually want to sit up front. We want them to be comfortable too.
How about we humanize the experience a little. We are all human and some days are better then others.
Just a couple things pax have told me that I would not have known for hours if they had not told me at busy times :
"There is half eaten candy in your door handle"
"There is a empty beer bottle in your pouch on the back of the seat"
" Did you just start today? There is a McDonalds bag back here on the floor "
I was greatful for all. If you are in a busy area and something is not right... Please consider it was actually a rude pax that was before you. We go from beer guzzling college kids to businessman wanting an airport ride in the blink of an eye.


----------



## AllanJ (Jun 30, 2016)

Speedyracer said:


> Some things pax may not know... Uber will at times when it is busy send rides before we even finish the ride we are on. So there may not be time to check the car between every ride. If the ride is uncomfortable... Like the seat being too far back. Please say something to us. 99% will fix it immediately and apologize. Some pax actually want to sit up front. We want them to be comfortable too.
> How about we humanize the experience a little. We are all human and some days are better then others.
> Just a couple things pax have told me that I would not have known for hours if they had not told me at busy times :
> "There is half eaten candy in your door handle"
> ...


No pax sits up front. 
No pax is bringing a beer into my car.
No pax is bringing a McD bag into my car.
Any little brat that brings anything edible in my car will compel me to carefully check the back seat.

I'm not driving the city bus.


----------



## Speedyracer (Aug 17, 2016)

AllanJ said:


> No pax sits up front.
> No pax is bringing a beer into my car.
> No pax is bringing a McD bag into my car.
> Any little brat that brings anything edible in my car will compel me to carefully check the back seat.
> ...


That's exactly what I mean by humanize the experience. The beer bottle was snuck into my car. Thought that would of been obvious. However I have pax that sit up front with me at least once a day. They say it makes it seem more friendly. 
This one has much anger in him.... Much anger... Lol.


----------



## Uberduberdoo (Oct 22, 2015)

Blackout 702 said:


> Thank you. I appreciate that. I recognize that a big part of why I do so well is the city that I live in, but I just read an article about the 10 best cities to be an Uber driver, and Las Vegas wasn't even mentioned. That means that there are at least 10 other cities where Uber drivers have the ability to earn even better than I do.
> 
> Here's what I do in a nutshell.
> 
> ...


Where can I send a tip?


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Driving and Driven said:


> I made $45 in tips yesterday, so...


So, you lucked into decent riders. Was that 45 people giving you $? Or 22 people giving you $2? How many rides and how many tipped? I have gotton $70, $40, and few $20 from 1 ride before. The % of riders that tip is still 2-4% here.


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

negeorgia said:


> So, you lucked into decent riders. Was that 45 people giving you $? Or 22 people giving you $2? How many rides and how many tipped? I have gotton $70, $40, and few $20 from 1 ride before. The % of riders that tip is still 2-4% here.


That was over five different trips. It was rather exceptional and above average, but it was mostly the result of driving exuberant fans at a Cowboys home game.


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

Are you saying a driver dant listen


Uberverse1 said:


> She is a danger to herself, her passengers, other drivers and frankly to Uber. Report this behavior. It is very dangerous. If I had a driver put on headphones I would tell them to take them off immediately. A tip ? Here's a TIP: driving is a very dangerous and scary affair many times. Anything that distracts you is something that should be removed from the equation.


 Are you saying a driver cant listen to music with headphones while driving without being distracted. Because I do so all the time so I can enjoy something during a ride even if its not a pleasant conversation with a passenger.


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

Wardell Curry said:


> Are you saying a driver dant listen
> 
> Are you saying a driver cant listen to music with headphones while driving without being distracted. Because I do so all the time so I can enjoy something during a ride even if its not a pleasant conversation with a passenger.


It used to be illegal to drive with headphones. Now, because of smartphones, it is practically required.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

AllanJ said:


> No pax sits up front.
> No pax is bringing a beer into my car.
> No pax is bringing a McD bag into my car.
> Any little brat that brings anything edible in my car will compel me to carefully check the back seat.
> ...


What happens when four passengers (3 in the back and one up front) enter your car and both UberX and your state of South Carolina allows it?


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

Steven Ambrose said:


> What happens when four passengers (3 in the back and one up front) enter your car and both UberX and your state of South Carolina allows it?


That doesn't mean YOU have you have to allow it. It's your car. Your rules.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

Driving and Driven said:


> That doesn't mean YOU have you have to allow it. It's your car. Your rules.


Fine, but someone is paranoid here. I have no problems with someone sitting up front. Are you paranoid with this fact?


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

Driving and Driven said:


> That doesn't mean YOU have you have to allow it. It's your car. Your rules.


So you would lose money just so no one sits in your front seat? What are you afraid of? Heck, I let one person sit up front when there are already 2 in the back. It is a more comfortable ride for everyone. I get not giving out candy or amenities or playing music for pax. But telling pax they can't sit up front ? Come on man. That's kinda dumb.


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

Steven Ambrose said:


> Fine, but someone is paranoid here. I have no problems with someone sitting up front. Are you paranoid with this fact?


Oh. I thought you were talking about the food and eating in the car. I generally don't care where they sit. Some folks are so easy going and good conversationalists and they just hop in the front seat and off we go, talking up a storm. No big deal.


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

Wardell Curry said:


> So you would lose money just so no one sits in your front seat? What are you afraid of? Heck, I let one person sit up front when there are already 2 in the back. It is a more comfortable ride for everyone. I get not giving out candy or amenities or playing music for pax. But telling pax they can't sit up front ? Come on man. That's kinda dumb.


No. I DON'T lose money because of such simple things. Those folks get a ride from me without a second thought.

I'm not afraid of someone occupying the front seat of my car at all.

Again, I was referencing the earlier post in general. The beer, the eating...


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

Driving and Driven said:


> Oh. I thought you were talking about the food and eating in the car. I generally don't care where they sit. Some folks are so easy going and good conversationalists and they just hop in the front seat and off we go, talking up a storm. No big deal.


I sort of prefer those that will sit in the front, passenger side. It means they are more open to conversation and it make the drive and ride more enjoyable for both of us. More male riders will do that with me, then female riders. Although, on one trip, a female rider asked me to pull off to the side of the road. She got out and sat up front with me. Her thing was she thought she talking at me in the back seats and not to me by being up front. .


----------



## Speedyracer (Aug 17, 2016)

Just had another Micky D's bag left in the car... Oh well where is the trash can... I'm in a college town.. Not Beverly hills... Having a great night so far. Some of you all are way to uptight... 
No they can't eat in my car
No they can't drink in my car
Somehow it gets by on busy nights.... Maybe cause it's a SUV and not a little Prius. All the extra room and all. ??? Really wouldn't know.


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

Speedyracer said:


> Just had another Micky D's bag left in the car... Oh well where is the trash can... I'm in a college town.. Not Beverly hills... Having a great night so far. Some of you all are way to uptight...
> No they can't eat in my car
> No they can't drink in my car
> Somehow it gets by on busy nights.... Maybe cause it's a SUV and not a little Prius. All the extra room and all. ??? Really wouldn't know.


We may seem way too uptight but when you have a ketchup stain or stale beer small or cigarette burn on your cloth seats or you get a ticket for transporting passengers with open containers, well...that just sucks. It's just easier to keep things clean, literally and figuratively.


----------



## Speedyracer (Aug 17, 2016)

Driving and Driven said:


> We may seem way too uptight but when you have a ketchup stain or stale beer small or cigarette burn on your cloth seats or you get a ticket for transporting passengers with open containers, well...that just sucks. It's just easier to keep things clean, literally and figuratively.


Leather... Easy clean.. Wipe and go The only one that irritated me was the guy that snuck the beer in... Definitely not smoking in here.


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

Speedyracer said:


> Leather... Easy clean.. Wipe and go The only one that irritated me was the guy that snuck the beer in... Definitely not smoking in here.


I'm not getting leather to drive UberX, but thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Speedyracer (Aug 17, 2016)

Driving and Driven said:


> I'm not getting leather to drive UberX, but thanks for the suggestion.


I didn't buy it for uber it was a family car turned uber.


----------



## Uberverse1 (Nov 17, 2016)

Wardell Curry said:


> Are you saying a driver dant listen
> 
> Are you saying a driver cant listen to music with headphones while driving without being distracted. Because I do so all the time so I can enjoy something during a ride even if its not a pleasant conversation with a passenger.


 I understand the headphones deal, but like I said, I consider it dangerous and also there's this: The environment a Pax rides in can make a difference for everyone involved. I also love those things called I believe "tips". When my riders get in I turn down the radio, and one of the first things I ask as I raise the volume is " if you would like a certain kind of music just ask..." while raising the volume on only 2 different channels. it works in two ways. First psychologically I have told them that my intention is too make this the best ride they ever had, and the other, I happen to really enjoy the 2 stations. Chill and and Watercolors on sirius. If it's a younger person they always luv and comment on Chill. It's pretty much liquid down cool and I luv it anyway. The other is Watercolors that features smooth jazz..etc. Nobody ever said hey I hate that put something else on. It helps me stay "chill" too for sure. Only digression was a drunk long hair lamenting his Grateful Dead chasing days. so I rolled that on and he sang along...lol I luv the Dead but ummm..not exactly Uber theme music. So that's the second part of the no headphones story and it works for me...and my pax....


----------



## crazytown (Nov 13, 2016)

freddieman said:


> its dangerous to be driving like she did. i would no way want to continue the ride with this driver........ but at the same time you can't really blame her too much because she has been trained by the typical uber pax.


That's totally IT she has been trained by MOST ignorant, self entitled pax that don't tip for good service ,not only will they not tip but leave a bad rating just because they didn't like your color car or like the shirt your wearing ,I've had my share but I still provide excellent service to everyone, it's very sad to see , uber is the only one like this but I bet it's going to start to bleed over into other service industries too , these non tipping uber riders will start to not tip the bartender ,the waiter/ waitress and so on and it will start to spread. Thanks uber for ruining the tips in the service industry , I wonder if Travis tips his livery driver.


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving (Oct 2, 2015)

Steven Ambrose said:


> Take it from one that knows. I tip my Uber drivers and UberEats delivery people ALWAYS. I do this because I do both myself and I know the sting of just getting the empty "thank you" and getting nothing else. At minimum, I tip $3 for a flat rate trip of less than 2 miles, but normally max out to $7. The longest trip I have had is about 8 miles from where I live to Downtown, on the weekend, when traffic is not so bad.
> 
> Anyway, on Sunday, I decided to head out. My first trip was with a female Uber driver. I have had plenty of lady drivers and they are all tipped the same, just like the male drivers. This driver was different from any driver I have had. She pulls up and she is on her headset having a full phone call. She does not say "Hi" or "How are you" or verifies who I am or such. I am completely ignored from where I live to the restaurant, which is about 5 miles away. I just sit there while she drives and she is on the phone for almost the last 1/2 mile to the destination. She does not apologize for anything. Which makes me instantly look at the $6 I was going to tip her and then look at her.
> 
> She comes up on my destination and before I leave the vehicle, I inform her that I am also an Uber driver and I believe in tipping my drivers. I show her exactly what she was going to be tipped and she just look like her heart sank. I apologized because I felt bad and I know what this job is like, but it was ridiculous that she was on the phone the entire time of the ride without saying a single word to me, not even "Hello". This was the one time I did not tip an Uber driver and I feel absolutely horrible about it, but I would never get on the phone for an entire conversation while taking pax to their destination. Never.


Who are trying to kid that you tip? 
I have uber drivers always and never get a tip and i have a feeling you do not tip either..
you want to buy the Brooklyn bridge?


----------



## Mean_Judge (Jan 14, 2015)

I would cancel trip and get another uber, or dont tip at all. My rule for front seat - No boobs - no front seat.


----------



## Kembolicous (May 31, 2016)

Steven Ambrose said:


> Take it from one that knows. I tip my Uber drivers and UberEats delivery people ALWAYS. I do this because I do both myself and I know the sting of just getting the empty "thank you" and getting nothing else. At minimum, I tip $3 for a flat rate trip of less than 2 miles, but normally max out to $7. The longest trip I have had is about 8 miles from where I live to Downtown, on the weekend, when traffic is not so bad.
> 
> Anyway, on Sunday, I decided to head out. My first trip was with a female Uber driver. I have had plenty of lady drivers and they are all tipped the same, just like the male drivers. This driver was different from any driver I have had. She pulls up and she is on her headset having a full phone call. She does not say "Hi" or "How are you" or verifies who I am or such. I am completely ignored from where I live to the restaurant, which is about 5 miles away. I just sit there while she drives and she is on the phone for almost the last 1/2 mile to the destination. She does not apologize for anything. Which makes me instantly look at the $6 I was going to tip her and then look at her.
> 
> She comes up on my destination and before I leave the vehicle, I inform her that I am also an Uber driver and I believe in tipping my drivers. I show her exactly what she was going to be tipped and she just look like her heart sank. I apologized because I felt bad and I know what this job is like, but it was ridiculous that she was on the phone the entire time of the ride without saying a single word to me, not even "Hello". This was the one time I did not tip an Uber driver and I feel absolutely horrible about it, but I would never get on the phone for an entire conversation while taking pax to their destination. Never.


I always say Hello, How you doing. If they want to talk, I will talk their ear off! But if they want to sit in silence, then I LET THEM BE!. I don't know what they are going thru, or what kind of day they have had. But then, some of these silent A*Holes will ting me for "friendliness". Amazing.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

Kembolicous said:


> I always say Hello, How you doing. If they want to talk, I will talk their ear off! But if they want to sit in silence, then I LET THEM BE!. I don't know what they are going thru, or what kind of day they have had. But then, some of these silent A*Holes will ting me for "friendliness". Amazing.


I do not place the standard that high, but I am discovering that I am taking Lyft more.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

Steven Ambrose said:


> Take it from one that knows. I tip my Uber drivers and UberEats delivery people ALWAYS. I do this because I do both myself and I know the sting of just getting the empty "thank you" and getting nothing else. At minimum, I tip $3 for a flat rate trip of less than 2 miles, but normally max out to $7. The longest trip I have had is about 8 miles from where I live to Downtown, on the weekend, when traffic is not so bad.
> 
> Anyway, on Sunday, I decided to head out. My first trip was with a female Uber driver. I have had plenty of lady drivers and they are all tipped the same, just like the male drivers. This driver was different from any driver I have had. She pulls up and she is on her headset having a full phone call. She does not say "Hi" or "How are you" or verifies who I am or such. I am completely ignored from where I live to the restaurant, which is about 5 miles away. I just sit there while she drives and she is on the phone for almost the last 1/2 mile to the destination. She does not apologize for anything. Which makes me instantly look at the $6 I was going to tip her and then look at her.
> 
> She comes up on my destination and before I leave the vehicle, I inform her that I am also an Uber driver and I believe in tipping my drivers. I show her exactly what she was going to be tipped and she just look like her heart sank. I apologized because I felt bad and I know what this job is like, but it was ridiculous that she was on the phone the entire time of the ride without saying a single word to me, not even "Hello". This was the one time I did not tip an Uber driver and I feel absolutely horrible about it, but I would never get on the phone for an entire conversation while taking pax to their destination. Never.


I haven't ha the chance to read all eight pages, so if this has been discussed, please forgive me.

With her service (or lack of), I sure hope you didn't give her a five star rating.


----------



## Aaron Beauchamp (Apr 18, 2016)

Talking on the phone while driving a paying passenger is so low-rent. I've never done it, and pray not to. I get calls during my driving, but I immediately hit "hang up" on my car panel. Don't know why ANYBODY would do this while driving. The riders are free to do what they want.....in fact, I like it when they chat on the phone. Makes it so I don't have to broach conversation, as sometimes? I don't feel like talking.


----------

